# Brazilian Woodworking Artist



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Brazilian artist Henrique Oliveira's incredible installation Transarquitetônica features root-like tunnels formed out of wires and repurposed wood, making for an unbelievably immersive experience for visitors.*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

An amazing use of plywood.

he must have bought the drywall screws in the 5lb box.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I wonder if he'll ship it?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Das cray cray.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Anything for a price.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh my God. Little Shop of Horrors revived. It's Audrey II !!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmmm. I think the poor guy got a bit wrapped up in his work.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

As with any sculpture, very impressive. It took an incredible imagination to conceive it.

I would hate to sand it.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, but, did you see the birdhouse I built?


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

O.K., that is nice, but I wonder who is going to clean that mess up


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Arthouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Wish I could study with this guy. Amazing concept . Must be doing a ton of peyote to dream this up.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn.. he really has grown as an artist.. He's done some huge work before.. but this one that can be walked inside is gargantuan! I love it.. thanks for posting this!!


----------

